# Bellator moving to Friday nights for sixth season in 2012



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator Fighting Championships is moving its events from from Saturday to Friday nights beginning with the sixth season, which kicks off March 2.
> 
> USAToday.com's Sergio Non first reported the news.
> 
> ...



MMAJunkie


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm glad, Bellator is fun to watch whenever it may be on, but the number crunchers will find whatever show is on HDnet on Friday nights to be a lot less competition than the UFC shows almost every Saturday night.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Friday and Saturday nights are majorly jammed with MMA. I'm not sure who will win out in this battle of the promotions. I still hope that Bellator works out though in the longterm.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

At least on friday nights they onl have the UFC on Fox/Fuel/FX cards to contend with.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, like this weekend. Unfortunately their debut this season is against UFC on FX. That may not go so well.


----------

